

Show HN: federated login for Common Lisp webapps - avodonosov
https://github.com/avodonosov/cl-openid-demo/

======
mark_l_watson
Thanks, that looks useful for Common Lisp projects. BTW, for Clojure, I have
been looking at the 'friend' library.

~~~
avodonosov
Thanks for the 'friend' link, will keep it in mind. I am thinking about
several possible auth-related components, and 'friend' is worth studying if I
start working on them.

